# Wow, just wow



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

So apparently the admin over on Mouselovers.com banned me for absolutely no reason at all.

I posted a post about my litter of kittens, and the admin apparently had a problem with it :roll: and instead of locking the post, she banned me entirely, kind of ridiculous if you ask me.

I was never once mean, I didn't bash her nor call her names like she did me, she even had the gol to basically call me stupid, over ONE litter of kittens!

doesn't bother me, at all because I don't to be a part of a community like that anyway, I just find it kind of childish.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ahh yes, seen that thread. How.. odd.
From what I saw, it appeared they had a problem because you were breeding your "mutts" when there are many in the shelter. And although I do tend to agree more with speying your cats and if you want more, go adopt some, it is your choice and you have been taking such good care of the little ones.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

exactly, I did nothing wrong.

it's not like I have hundreds of cats, and 5 or 6 litters at a time and am starving them, beating them, using them as snake food ect.

there was once I got a bit defensive, and that was AFTER she basically called me stupid, and I wasn't even really as mean as I could have been.

oh well, her loss, not mine.


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

nooo.
i liked you and your kitten posts.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

spectrally said:


> nooo.
> i liked you and your kitten posts.


Just have to make a thread and post them on here then!
Cause I loved the kitty pictures :love1


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

and there shall be! :twisted: ....just as soon as they do more interesting things xD


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know what it is about animal forums, but they often seem to attract the kind of personality that wants to prove itself as the morally superior at every given opportunity, and when there is no opportunity, they'll try to create one.

I think it may be because animal lovers are an easy target for petty attacks....we are after all a decent bunch of people just minding our own business, and what better excuse for them than for it to be all about defending poor little fluffy animals?

The problem is their attacks are not against animal abusers, they are against people like me and you who care immensely about our pets.

There was a mouse forum which has now shut down...Old timers here will know what I'm talking about. Every other post was a slanging match and moral judgements because, oh, shock horror, somebody used wood shavings rather than carefresh or didn't have 25 toys per cage.

Then there was a rabbit forum I used to be a member of, which was the absolute worst of all. Heaven forbid anyone showed up in there who'd bought a pet shop rabbit, they'd be hacked into until they left crying. The main offender in there turned out to be a hoarder, after the endless judgements she passed on others.

Thankfully this forum has been more or less free of this kind of rubbish, so I stay here.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well said


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I tried to rescue a rabbit from people like that once. It took weeks of PMs and photo exchanges, scrutiny of my character based on my past posts, a range of questions about everything from how many hours I spend in the house to what length the sleeping quarters would be to within the nearest centimeter. Finally someone came over to check out the quality of my house, which offered all day (indoor) free range time, a healthy, well-loved rabbit friend, toys, a cosy bed etc...But I was told they weren't satisfied because I only had one litter tray out.

They then continued to make posts deploring those who buy from breeders rather than rescuing!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Pamplemousse said:


> I don't know what it is about animal forums, but they often seem to attract the kind of personality that wants to prove itself as the morally superior at every given opportunity, and when there is no opportunity, they'll try to create one.
> 
> I think it may be because animal lovers are an easy target for petty attacks....we are after all a decent bunch of people just minding our own business, and what better excuse for them than for it to be all about defending poor little fluffy animals?
> 
> ...


It just gets ridiculous, and the funniest thing of all is that after she banned me, she posted "see you later, alligator" and I could just "sense" the smugness about that, like she got the last word.

it's not just pet forums either, SIM games and other places, there are people like that, you get admins or moderators who are used to pushing others around, and they let the "power" go to their heads, and it's just like any other animal, if you lay low and obey the dominant animal, they'll leave you alone, but as soon as someone rises up to challenge that authority, they snuff the threat out, one way or another, so that they can keep the power they're used to. in this case, I got banned to keep my silent, and she keeps her "throne" *shrug*


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

There are people like that all over .... they have nothing better to do with their lives other than to make people miserable ....


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

yes i seem to have a terrible habit of marrying or dating them!!!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

She's been really catty over there.
A lot of people have been mad about it but don't say anything for the same reason.
I honestly could care less, it just makes me appreciate this one so...SO much more.
Plus if it keeps up, they wont have any members left. A non-issue.

There is nothing illegal about breeding your animals. Period.
They are your animals. No-one knows them as well as you do.
No one knows what you do, so they have no reason at all..AT ALL to tell you they do.
Ethics are subjective and fluid, don't let it bother you.


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

GibblyGiblets said:


> it's not like I have hundreds of cats, and 5 or 6 litters at a time and am starving them, beating them, using them as snake food ect.


i feel like joining this forum and trolling them with questions on suitability of kittens as snake food



Pamplemousse said:


> Finally someone came over to check out the quality of my house, which offered all day (indoor) free range time, a healthy, well-loved rabbit friend, toys, a cosy bed etc...But I was told they weren't satisfied because I only had one litter tray out.


there just out of touch with the real world, or too far up there own asses to see how it really works


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

The kind of people you guys are talking about are what I call PETA-nazis. They have very narrow ideas about animal-breeding ethics and believe that their ethics are the only "right" ones. It makes me think of old-time eugenics when goverment agencies tried to dictate what sort of people should be allowed to have children based on the parents' intellect, health, race, or socio-economic status. If eugenics advocates had gotten their way, I would not be here today. If PETA-nazis had their way, many lovable mutts and home-bred pets would not exist. Right or wrong, like it or not, an animal is technically personal property and you have the right to do with them as you please provided you aren't wantonly cruel or neglectful of the animal. Whatever happened to the "live and let live" ideal?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

firestarter said:


> GibblyGiblets said:
> 
> 
> > it's not like I have hundreds of cats, and 5 or 6 litters at a time and am starving them, beating them, using them as snake food ect.
> ...


I noticed that months ago about her, several of her posts were short and snippy and she just seems uppity, rude and judgemental about more or less everything, and it makes me wonder how she acts in her personal life, because I know people like that and trust me, they are NOT fun to be around.

she even seemed disgusted when I posted asking about a mouse whom I had no idea what color he is, kept asking about a pedigree, my mice don't HAVE pedigrees, I'm not lucky enough at the moment to have nice breeder quaility mice and am stuck with my spastic little petstore mice :lol: but she seemed disgusted at the thought of breeding petstore mice, but hey! gotta start somewhere.

as far as reactions to being baited, which is exactly what she was doing, a few years ago when my brain wasn't exactly in order, and I was struggling with severe depression, yeah I likely would have goaded her INTO banning me, and I likely would have deserved it because a few years ago when something ticked me off, I was rude as heck about it. But I held my tongue as long as I could, and even when I did get defensive, I was nice about it. I think it's sweet that people are still over there defending me, but honestly I wish they'd stop, because I very seriously doubt that they are going to make a difference, and honestly even if they did I wouldn't go back because who wants to be part of a community like that? I don't want to have to walk on eggshells all day every day.

I just find it comical that people seem to forget, what ARE purebred animals? NOTHING but glorified mixed breeds!, funny thing is, especially in dogs, many of the "purebreds" ended up more unhealthy than when they started. Bulldogs, and pugs ect. I would never own one, I feel so sorry for those dogs, because they can't breathe..why would you breed something that CAN'T breathe, and has to struggle for every single breath? great danes and mastiffs, why would you breed something that usually lives less than 8 years? doesn't make sense to me, when the average lifespan of your typical hienz57 farm mutt is 15 + years.(heck, my grandpas last dog was a collie/beagle mix, he lived outside from the minute my grandpa got him at 8 weeks old, and he lived to be just a week short of his 18th birthday).

atleast in cats almost every single breed started out as a naturally occuring genetic mutation,even sphinx! and so with the acception of Himalayans and persian there are very little health issues.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Honestly, THIS is the only forum I send people to about mice. Its the only one thats doesnt give you a death senence if they dont agree with what you post,etc


----------

